# Second doe kindled



## Claude (Dec 23, 2016)

Well my second doe kindled tonight went out to do my last checks for the night and turn lights off and noticed hair all over the cage and a big pile of fur in the nest box. From what I can tell without disturbing the nest too much she only had 4 Compared to 8 for my other doe. Hopefully this one will be as good of a mother as my other doe she raised all 8 of hers to weaning. So time will tell what she does.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats! Maybe when you do have the ability to check you'll find a couple more buried in the pile  Hope mom turns out to be excellent for you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats!! Baby bunnies are exciting!


----------



## Marlom Perez (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats on the kits. Try and upload some pics sometime? Mine are quite recent too.


----------



## Claude (Dec 24, 2016)

Well took a quick look in the nest box this morning before going out deer hunting still looks to be only 4 the little guys are all active so that's good the doe seems to be fine she's definitely hungry she ate all of her hay out of the hanger that was full last night. And she ate about half of her feeder that I filled last night after finding the kits once they kindle I've been switching them over to free feed instead of their usual cup a day plus free access to Timothy hay.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 24, 2016)

Well, that's four warm and wigglies that you didn't have before - she did her part. Congrats! 

Four is numerically large enough to keep each other warm, generally, and though you'll almost be able to see them growing, they probably won't be growing fast enough for it to be a problem (which can happen with really small litters). Hoping the doe does a splendid job raising them.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 24, 2016)

That's great! 8 is about as large as you want your litters to get(unless you can foster off kits), so 4 is a good number. Rabbits are usually good mothers, so hopefully you won't have anything to worry about. Good luck!


----------



## Claude (Dec 31, 2016)

Well so far so good the 4 are now a week old and are doing just fine.


----------

